# How long after powder coating alloys can I wax them?



## xero (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all, firstly I'll say hello as this is my first post on the Forum!

Secondly, my first question(s) 

Im going to have my alloys powder coated black this weekend, and I'd like to have them protected from the elements. I read a detailing write up by clean detail on here a few days ago where the fella cleaned the wheels, then used 1 layer of poorboys wheel sealant, then over that a layer of dodo juice supernatural hybrid paste. So thats what I went out and bought. Hope I made a correct decision?

So, how long should I wait after having the wheels fully refurbed and powder coated before i apply the wheel sealant and wax/paste?

Thanks guys.

Look forward to your replies.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

You can seal them straightaway - the powder and lacquer is essentially baked avoiding the need to wait for the paint to cure.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

As above you can wax/seal them right away. :thumb:


----------

